# Unsweetened aloe vera juice?



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

I bought aloe vera juice from a local store a few days ago. I have to say that it tastes so horribly sweet -- after drinking one cup, I feel like I've had my whole year's suger intake! Anyhow... it was not really working for me because that's way too much suger for my stomach, besides that I don't like sugary food in general -_-I'm wondering if there's an unsweetened brand? I'm okay with bitter taste, esp. compared to the terror of that much sugar Thanks a ton!


----------



## saradel (May 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if this information will help you or not, but my mother was taking aloe vera juice, and found that mixing a small amount of the aloe vera with a different juice helped her. The aloe vera juice had her stomach feeling much better, but she found out that it was giving her high blood pressure, so she had to stop taking it. I'm not sure if they do make it in unsweetened, but I tried it with cranberry juice, and it wasn't bad.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Saradel ~ That's a brilliant idea! -- Makes me realize that I could mix it with water and see if it would taste better (hehehe, with that level of sweetness, I'll need a huge glass of water, but anything I can to make it less sweet







) -- Thank you!


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Cherrie said:


> I bought aloe vera juice from a local store a few days ago. I have to say that it tastes so horribly sweet -- after drinking one cup, I feel like I've had my whole year's suger intake! Anyhow... it was not really working for me because that's way too much suger for my stomach, besides that I don't like sugary food in general -_-I'm wondering if there's an unsweetened brand? I'm okay with bitter taste, esp. compared to the terror of that much sugar Thanks a ton!


Hi Cherrie - Just read your post. I take aloe vera juice after taking my osteoporosis medication as that gives me heartburn, which the aloe vera juice prevents. I found a product online called AloeCure and they are located at aloecure.com. This product contains no calories or sugar. It lists the other ingredients as Calcium 40mg, Sodium 20 mg, Potassium 21 mg per a 2 oz. dose. I mix it in cranberry juice and there is virtually no taste to the aloe vera. It is processed so that the part of the plant which can cause diarrhea is removed, so no need to worry about that. Once opened, it needs to be refrigerated, however. I have found this product helpful. Irene in California


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Irene ~I just saw your reply. Thank you SO much! I'll for sure give it a try Thanks again!Cherrie


----------

